# ForgeWorld production moves to china



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

My good lady wife just asked me "how long Forgeworld products have been made in china?" my answer was "eh?"

She handed me loads of the forgeworld poly bags that now have "made in china" plastered all over them.

Wonder how long before the rest of production shifts to GW Shanghai ?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it could be just the bags that are made in china


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

well there was that whole fiasco over the Planetstrike craters that were manufactured in China and in the end had to be pulled because they were such low quality. so i guess that GW have already set their sights on cutting costs by moving production to China. i just hope that cuts in costs don't inevitably lead to cuts in quality. but then if you hadn't noticed a change in quality from FW, then it means the craters were likely a one off rather than the norm.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yanlou said:


> it could be just the bags that are made in china


No, the made in China is on the item label with its bar code and such ,though the bags may also be made in china too


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well I heard for the GW kits the plastic is made in the china but the kits are molded in england, since england still has all the molds over here from what I'm told, they are molded here but made in china, hence the made in china labels.

I would assume the same would go for FW's resin being made in china, but molded here, more evidence of that being when you go to GW HQ, you can order FW and GW kits from there and if you get the models early enough there still warm.

its the same for a few Japanese things I buy, some will still have made in china labels on them, but there molded in Japan, but thats technically molding not making.

anyway its not like its such a bad thing, it means you can get larger quantities of stuff at a lower price (obviously not the customers though), and allot of stuff made in china is good quality made by proper companies, its only cheap toys and fake shit that are made by sweatshop sorts of things, but those sorts of places are usually owned by American companies (and thats not a stab at Yanks, its truth)


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

This probably means that in the near future... we will have marine chapters who are faster, better and able to manufacture nike shoes cheaper than our own marine chapters can. I see a dark time of the Imperium ahead...

Honestly although China based products can have a quality issue, I have no problem with them being made in China or anywhere to be honest. Maybe they will get small children to scrub the resin clean for us? excellent! I suggest more of this forward thinking.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I had an interview with GW Nottingham and ALL forgeworld and GW models are made in the uk. Plastic bags, Carry cases and paints are all made in China. they have 3 HQ's. the UK one is the main one, but the other two (America and China) are kitted out to take the load should the UK office burn down/blow up/fall down/hamster invasion etc etc. GW is not moving away!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

International trade agreements dictates that items that are manufactured in a country and then exported for sale in another country have to be marked with the country of origin, this is for identification ,safety purpose and customs etc. So if you have a product infront of you with the words made in china on it, then the contents were manufactured in China, not the box, not the bag but the contents, the raw materials for that product are never indicated in the country of origin. 

Several of the larger plastic kits (stompa)are made in china,space hulk was partly produced and assembled in china and i have a fair variety of forge world products with made in china on them.

It may be a limited number, but i have never come accross this before,and i buy alot of forgeworld and it may be important to some of you as some people dont like to purchase made in china products for political/human rights/quality/safety/ reasons.
On the flip side my order arrived in 48 hours and was complete so maybe out sourcing the production has allowed them to carry more stock so i dont have to wait weeks for someone in the uk to get around to casting my orders?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> and it may be important to some of you as some people dont like to purchase made in china products for political/human rights/quality/safety/ reasons.


and none of that matters if its produced by a proper company, its only small companies that have any issues, and there primarily owned by American companies housed in china, unfortunately hollywood and propaganda and piss poor education leads everyone to believe china is a child slave using employee beating corner cutting evil empire.

which of course is a load of bs.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I know if I've got a choice between two items, one made in China and the other made else where, I'll definitely go with the other option,but that's because I think the way China has treated Tibet for the last sixty odd years is fucking criminal. But if there's no other choice, which is more often than not the case these days, as everything seems to be made there these days, then I bite the bullet and buy it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> and none of that matters if its produced by a proper company, its only small companies that have any issues, and there primarily owned by American companies housed in china, unfortunately hollywood and propaganda and piss poor education leads everyone to believe china is a child slave using employee beating corner cutting evil empire.
> 
> which of course is a load of bs.


China is still a communist country, with many human right issues and has well documented cases of a state oppressed population, Many millions of chinese have been moved against there will or paid very little to find some place else to live by the state to make room for western companies real estate. Its treatment of Tibet and its people is again another political reason why some find the idea of buying "Made in China" products a problem. Im sure the media has manipulated storys to sell more sheets too, nothing strange about that though.

For me, im torn i have always liked the fact GW was a UK company and for the most part everything was produced in the uk, But times change and i suppose it was inevitable they would look to source cheaper production elsewere and imagine the resin side of the business is fairly labor intensive and we were always lead to believe thats why FW products cost so much, but i dont expect a price reduction


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Whilst I agree China's human rights record is extremely questionable at best, we should probably get back to the original topic of the thread which is FW relocating it's production setup from the UK to China, and leave the politics for the World News and Current Events Forum. I do realize my earlier post was a little political when it probably shouldn't have been, and that I should be leading by example so I apologize for this.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

yanlou said:


> it could be just the bags that are made in china


Agreed.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Am I wrong for not caring where the product is made?

If GW products are made in China and Mark Wells is able to upgrade his Cigars to His Majesty's Reserve I'll be fucking well chuffed. Light up son, light up.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

People are going to purchase GW and FW products regardless of where they are made. Also I could be wrong but these forums are most likely not the best place to talk politics or finger point. All countries have skeletons in their closets so lets just keep this to talking about gaming and games.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

WTF? Nothing will be cheaper for us to purchase and the quality of things will plummet if the production goes to China. Sam Walton started Walmart and when they first got started you could not buy anything that was made anywhere but in America. Now that he is dead and Wal-mart is only concerned about profit you can't find anything in Wal-mart that is made anywhere but China. I fear that this is a bad road that these corporations are on and I honestly did not think about other countries following the US down this sad, lonely road. Our government has a standing policy that we do not do business with a communist country, that is why Americans are not legally allowed to go get a Cuban cigar ... because they are a Communist regime. But we do business with China ... the absolute strongest Communist country in the world. It is a sad tale really.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

dunno why its sad, communism is an excellent way of running a country, if done properly, I fully support the idea of communism and its ideals.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

The answer may be extremely simple: when a company with multiple production locations gets behind on orders, they have a secondary facility rev up and make enough to meet the demand. I experience this at work on a daily basis. Makita for example has production plants in China, Brazil, Japan, the U.K. and the U.S. We get the same tool, with the same box, one made in the U.S. and one made in Brazil, the next time it comes in it may be made in Japan or China. If any company has more than one production facility, not using them when necessary is economic stupidity. Keep pumping out the product and keep the customer more or less happy.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Guys try to stay on topic and leave the politics for the World News and Current Events forum.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Guys try to stay on topic and leave the politics for the World News and Current Events forum.


I agree. All of our respective countries have disturbing secrets and this is supposed to be a hobby forum. My only concern is quality and price. I find the GW & FW products very good overall...now price...well that's another story. Free is the best price but not entirely realistic.


----------

